# Diesel generator control



## fletch310890 (Dec 30, 2013)

hello folks, new to the forum. some great info on here amd a very good forum to read through.

My project I have just more or less finished is a diesel generator, bought a silent run genset off ebay minus the engine (engine blew up). The alternator is a mecc alte spa 15-20kva. Originally had a lister 4cyl.

I had a Kubota D662E engine and got them mated together nicely, runs beautifully! Now I know that engine WILL NOT get me the rated kva but I will only need aroung 7 kva max. To get my 50hz it has to spin at 1500rpm now my problem begins when I put a 1kw or greator load on the generator the engine rps drop as do the hz.

Would like any opinions and thoughts or advise on a electronic control system to open the throttle on the engine. One that senses the hz would be great rather than one that uses a magnetic sensor on the flywheel.

thanks very much..


----------



## ejp2fast (Jan 9, 2014)

as far as throttle goes, that will be an exterior way, not the control unit.
There may be a spring that can be adjusted for RPM levels, or pivoting the throttle plate shield to increase your rpm.


----------

